# Clausing 4912 Lathe



## mtnlvr

Hi everyone, this is my first post & I have a question about a Clausing lathe I bought 2 weeks ago.  It's a model 4912 (10x36) and uses a dual v belt
drive instead of the cogged belt.  All the pictures I have seen show the cogged belt, but the patina on the pullys looks like it's original.  I'm wondering
if maybe it's an early model before the factory switched to the cogged belts. Has anyone seen this before on a 4900 series before?   Thanks for any help.


----------



## Kennyd

Welcome to H-M

I have researched the 4900 series pretty well when I was re-furbing mine, and like you have never seen a dual belt drive.  I suggest you get your serial number and call Clausing, they can tell you what year it was made and other info as well, they are nice to talk to and still sell some parts.  You can get the owners manual also from them.

http://www.clausing-industrial.com/index.asp


My Clausing: https://picasaweb.google.com/113966569709555812037/Clausing4900


----------



## jumps4

nice job on your lathe kennyd
steve


----------



## Kennyd

jumps4 said:


> nice job on your lathe kennyd
> steve



Thank you Steve


----------



## mtnlvr

Great pictures of your lathe KennyD.  It really looks nice.  I have emailed Clausing with the ser. number but haven't gotten a reply yet and I haven't
had time to call when they are open.  Mine also does not have the tray on the headstock, just a flat surface.  There also isn't a vent on the front of the
motor housing.  Mine only has 2 vents, one on the door and one on the right side.  Where yours has 3 vents for the motor.  I have seen lathes configured
this way though.


----------



## AR1911

KennyD, great job on a nice machine. I'll have to put a Clausing on my Want list now.


----------



## PurpLev

I too did some extensive research before getting my 4902, and everything suggest (including user manual and parts list) that it was always cogged belt so you might have some after party mod on your lathe (most likely). Like Kenny suggested, a call to clausing with your serial number would quickly resolve any disputes. 

Welcome to H-M and to the Clausing user group!

Just noticed your reply RE vents differences - do you have any pics of your lathe by any chance?

here is mine with the cleanup process blogged:

https://sites.google.com/site/metworx/clausing-4902


----------



## mtnlvr

I finally got a chance to call Clausing and get some info on my lathe.  The lathe was first sold on Aug. 1963 and the early ones did come
with dual V Belt drives instead of the newer cogged belt.  I believe he said they changed to the cogged belt around ser#401499.
Here are some pictures of mine showing the belt drive, no tool tray on the headstock, and no front vents.


----------



## PurpLev

Very interesting.thanks for the post.that's one good looking lathe!


----------



## Kennyd

Yes, very interesting indeed-thanks for the update. 

Mine was made in 1969, just like me :lmao:


----------

